# MKV Rabbit 6-Speed Transmission Fluid Change



## Almir& (Sep 5, 2012)

Greetings my fellow V-Dubs, 

I'm looking to change the automatic transmission fluid on my wife's VW soon (as it hits 80K), problem is that this is not a DSG tranny..but the older triptonic with a sealed transmission case. 

I've gotten the advice of "don't change it", "it's forever", well sure... I keep my brita filter forever too. 

So what am I asking? I'm asking for some help with this. I cannot find the DIY, and this is not something I'd want to screw up...or have the dealership rob me for doing. 

I live in Northern NJ, and would appreciate if someone with a VAG would help me out, or at least walk me through doing this. 

There have been stories that this could be a top fill...being that you need to remove the battery etc... 


Help would be appreciated. 


Almir 

--Thank a Vet


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

No DIY for an auto. Everyone recommends a dealer visit.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Go to the dealer. From what i heard, VW uses their 60k mile warrenty to define as the vehicles lifetime. So when they say 'forever' its really double speak. 

Go to the dealer, tell them to do it, enjoy.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

oh and let me know how it goes. I want to do this soon as well!!! thanks


----------



## Almir& (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not under warranty any more...and I definitely don't want to pay their ridiculous prices. I might be doing this on my own, had a guy send me his experience on DIY from his 200 VW Jetta.


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

I think the mkV Rabbit has the 09G, no? If so this link may help ...

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/9...eed-auto-09g-atf-fluid-change-filter-diy.html


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

A more appropriate place to look would be the automatic transmission technical forum - 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?574-Automatic-Transmission-Forum

There's a DIY in there.


----------



## Almir& (Sep 5, 2012)

This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.



endicott said:


> I think the mkV Rabbit has the 09G, no? If so this link may help ...
> 
> http://www.passatworld.com/forums/9...eed-auto-09g-atf-fluid-change-filter-diy.html


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I did this myself and worked just fine. I used DEXRON VI fluid with a bottle of lubeguard. You will need to order a special tool as well as some transparent hose.

Take you time doing it and make sure you add enough fluid back in the transmission by measuring at the minimum what came out.


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just had mine done at the dealer for $270. I read that DIY. Knew I couldn't do it.  life goes on. I def recommend doing it though. I feel a big change in shifts. They found a ripped cv boot while under there. Thanx for the heads up but Ill do that myself and keep the $260 they want for the $40 in parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you guys know if the 2007 rabbits get a trans fluid change?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Manual might say no, people that drive a VW here say yes......


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

band-it said:


> Do you guys know if the 2007 rabbits get a trans fluid change?


 Not specified in the maintenance schedules. 

Pretty sure all VW auto trans cars since at least the mkIII have had "lifetime" trans fluid. 

That said, I replaced the fluid and filter sometime in '06 in a 100k-mile mkIII Jetta auto I had, and it's still going strong today for my brother who currently drives it. Also, I plan on doing the fluid change in my mkV Jetta 2.5 this spring, as I just passed 55k.


----------



## Almir& (Sep 5, 2012)

After a closer look, I think I'm going to do this at a 100k interval. The transmission shifts fine after 85k.
Kit is at $125 from ecs tuning.

Thanks for the advice fellas


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Almir& said:


> After a closer look, I think I'm going to do this at a 100k interval. The transmission shifts fine after 85k.
> Kit is at $125 from ecs tuning.
> 
> Thanks for the advice fellas


I may do mine next time i change my oil, i plan on having this car for a while longer so it cant hurt


----------



## Almir& (Sep 5, 2012)

The rabbit currently has 112k miles, I went with the VW recommendations and didn't open the Transmission case and didn't do the fluid change or filter change. Car still shifts perfectly and there are no hard shifts. I know I am taking a gamble with driving it with lifetime fluid, but it' still shifting as it did on day 1.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Almir& said:


> Greetings my fellow V-Dubs,
> 
> I'm looking to change the automatic transmission fluid on my wife's VW soon (as it hits 80K), problem is that this is not a DSG tranny..but the older triptonic with a sealed transmission case.
> I've gotten the advice of "don't change it", "it's forever", well sure... I keep my brita filter forever too.
> ...


As far as I know, the 6spd auto is an 09G tranny.

I had the same issue when I wanted to do my tranny fluid in my MK6 Jetta. All the dealers I called recommended against the tranny fluid change, stating the same thing... lifetime blah blah blah.... Even shops that were mentioned on Vortex in my area did not want to do it. I finally found a VW shop that got it done for me with no issues. They knew what they were doing, and where 1/2 the price of the dealer. That was about 20k ago and no issues with the car.

I made sure that the shop used OE fluid and parts. If you're going to do this yourself, you will need a replacement gasket and filter. There is a special filler tool (not top fill).

You will need a VAG to do this as the amount of fluid that goes in is measured by the temperature of the transmission. There is a procedure you have to follow when filling it back up and going through the gears to make sure that fluid goes everywhere it needs to - but I am not sure of what the details are.

If you are in the GTA, I can tell you what shop I used


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

Changing the transmission oil is simple, you do not need any specials VW tools or computers. 
The fluid should be changed every 40k miles as per VWs updated recommendation. 

Follow the following DIY : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6860322-09G-DIY-filter-and-fluid-change-6-speed-auto 
just google vw 09g fluid change and youll find some results. 

Your transmission may have a fill port, if it does your lucky. When I changed the fluid in my girlfriends 2010 golf it did not. I purchased an extra drain plug from vw and drilled through it to make my own fill tube. I also built a pressurized pump for the fluid with a $10 pressure sprayer from my local hardware store. 

Dont skimp, buy the OEM vw fluid and filter. I bought my kit from ECS tuning. 

To check the trans fluid when filling, get an infrared thermometer and point it at the pan, they can be had cheaply from harbor freight or amazon. 

It'l probably take you a few hours the first time but really is simple to do and genuinely necessary if you plan to keep the car into high milage. Again be sure to use only VW parts and fluids, anything else can produce costly failures. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup this last guy is correct. Dealer techs don't use the scan tool, normally we just fill it, then pop the drain plug and let it drain until it stops pouring out and starts getting warm. Think about it this way, if that last table spoon of extra fluid really mattered, the trans seals would fail from driving up hill and around corners, and the VWs in Arizona and Africa wouldn't be able to set their trans fluid levels. It's an engineer scam.


----------



## Howardmars (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all, I just a question bother me, that is how many new transmission fluid should I put back in my car? my car is 2006 VW Jetta MK5 2.5L automatic(Tiptronic). cause the parts store strong suggest me put 5 liter back in my car.... Thanks a lot!


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

I start with 6


----------

